# WIN a Remington .270!!!



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Howdy all. UWC is giving away a Remington 700 .270 in 2 weeks along with several consolation prizes including 2 paintball guns. We are capping the entries at 50 so odds are good for folks to walk away with one of the great prizes. We drawing on the 25th of this month, so don't miss out.

Go to http://www.unitedwildlifecooperative.org and donate $20 for your chance to win. Include Promo cod "Rem270" in the comment section when paying.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

Will the odds of the drawing be disclosed.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't like um...them .270's. -O,-


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> I don't like um...them .270's. -O,-


Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

sharpshooter said:


> Will the odds of the drawing be disclosed.





> We are capping the entries at 50 so odds are good for folks to walk away with one of the great prizes.


50:1


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

We have added 3 other prizes, so the odds of winning at worst are 1:12.5

I aint gonna lie, I found the humor in it. :mrgreen:


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

YO TYRONEEEE!!!!!! Must I be present to win?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> I don't like um...them .270's. -O,-


You should come join us in the 20th century.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Do we have to be present to win?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

No!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

sharpshooter said:


> Will the odds of the drawing be disclosed.


Of course they will be. Notice we didn't say how many years later though.

Number of entry's is capped at 50.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

so how many tickets ya got left?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

and can I buy some yeller and blue ones online too?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Chet,

There're still a bunch of tickets left and yes, just designate what quantities it is for when checking out.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Still quite a few tickets left, so odds are good!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Treehugnhuntr:

What this that you need to be a resident to donate? I was ready to give up a few of my hard earned bucks for a chance at that rifle.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a silly code from the IRS that says non-profits have to be a registered entity of the state they are collecting funds from.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Here is the link to donate. Just put in the amount you'd like to donate and in the comments add what you are donating for.

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... ZJ9NCD34P6


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

If I could be putting in I would. Especially on the raffles at the paint-ball fundraiser.

A chance to win a great rifle for $20.00? Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Tree,

If someone donates $25 are they entered in the drawing for the rifle *and* the bear hunt, or is it just one or the other?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

They are separate drawings. And when donating, you must designate which member drawing you'd like to be in. For a $25 dollar donation, we will put your name in for the bear hunt. For an additional donation of $20, your name will be included in the rifle drawing.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Gotcha. I'll be sure to put in for both then. Thanks.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

.45 said:


> I don't like um...them .270's. -O,-


Well you can enter and if you win the gun you can donate it to the save the flyfisher117 foundation.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Was the rifle donated? Is it the SPS DM?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure on the "DM", but is is an SPS. I have it's twin in .223.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It's stainless/synthetic.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

DM is the detachable magazine, seems that most are that now...


----------

